# Nice sounded Blow Off Valve



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

what do you recommend as a nice replacement blow off valve that i can use on the hotshot turbo kit to replace that stock bosch bypass valve that comes with it?... something that has a nice sound.. gotta have the sound lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been VERY impressed with my TurboXS H-34


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gotta have the sound? man, who cares about sound. loud blow off valves = RICEY. i have a type s and love the sound, but i didnt buy it cause of that


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Tial's is pretty low and clean-sounding. If you're lookin to recirc, a 1g dsm would work well too.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think he wants one you can hear from six blocks away... bypass valve + MAF= not good + run rich.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i think he wants one you can hear from six blocks away... bypass valve + MAF= not good + run rich.


But not a problem if you recirculate it like your supposed to! 


But yeah the only reason I got the H-34 because it'll hold just about any boost your through at it. Not sound... Actually it's like a tractor trailer's air brake's kinda sound.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

techically a recurcilation bov is really a bypass value.. but yea, it can be known as a recurcilating bov


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> what do you recommend as a nice replacement blow off valve that i can use on the hotshot turbo kit to replace that stock bosch bypass valve that comes with it?... something that has a nice sound.. gotta have the sound lol


Have you even heard the bosch bypass valve? It actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> techically a recurcilation bov is really a bypass value.. but yea, it can be known as a recurcilating bov



Well you can run it either way you want. Recirculating it would be your best bet though...


Seems I don't follow my own advice here but at least I have the capability to recirculate quickly and easily.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Go blow through and get a Turbo XS RFL. I'm sure that would please you to the point where you will want something quieter.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> gotta have the sound? man, who cares about sound. loud blow off valves = RICEY. i have a type s and love the sound, but i didnt buy it cause of that


I second that I got a Greedy Type S and its pretty loud. As long as its not stock its all good. I perfer the sleeper, but sometimes my bov just jumps out and tells em :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, got a side question: is a recirced valve pretty audible? I know that venting to atmosphere is a no no, but what makes our set ups different from those that can?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Ok, got a side question: is a recirced valve pretty audible? I know that venting to atmosphere is a no no, but what makes our set ups different from those that can?


Depnds on how it is recirculated. If you use a rubber tube, it will quiet it down, if you use a hard pipe it will be louder. 

WE shouldn't because we have a MAF and the air that gets blown off has been measured by the MAF and is expected to be put into the motor.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ So what do the other guys have? Speed density?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> ^^ So what do the other guys have? Speed density?


Speed density, MAP, depends on car. Sometimes they run blow through MAF's. Depends on car and scenario.


----------

